# Talking feels so weird...anyone??



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I know we have posted about this before, but talking feels soooooo weird right now. It just feels like I am an automation and that someone else is controlling my words. I just feel so attached from my own voice. It is just the weirdest sensation and I HATE IT. It is effecting my daily routine and the way I act and the way I work. I am avoiding talking at all costs. Period. Unless I have to talk, I just don't want to do it. 
Anyone else who has had this ever find anything that helped calm this symptom down? 
I appreciate your help.

Kelson


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I know we have posted about this before, but talking feels soooooo weird right now. It just feels like I am an automation and that someone else is controlling my words. I just feel so attached from my own voice. It is just the weirdest sensation and I HATE IT. It is effecting my daily routine and the way I act and the way I work. I am avoiding talking at all costs. Period. Unless I have to talk, I just don't want to do it. 
Anyone else who has had this ever find anything that helped calm this symptom down? 
I appreciate your help.

Kelson


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

all the way there with you kelson, i wish i could help but i hate talking right now as well, but i also dont want to go through life been a mute :roll:

something has to give with this shitty illness


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

all the way there with you kelson, i wish i could help but i hate talking right now as well, but i also dont want to go through life been a mute :roll:

something has to give with this shitty illness


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah this is really starting to get to me and freak me out quite a lot...

i have resulted in not talking too much...

when i find something that will help i will let you know


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

yeah this is really starting to get to me and freak me out quite a lot...

i have resulted in not talking too much...

when i find something that will help i will let you know


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Totaly agree with angelan here, no offence but most people on the forum overthink everything WAY too much! I know i'ts an obsessive thing, I had the same, but just push those thougts away keep trying not to overthink everything about what you do and why you exist etc etc. You can overcome these thoughts and one day you will say to yourself 'why was I obsessing so much about everything!?'


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Easier said than done...Easier said than done.

If I could just stop the way I am feeling I would, but obviously if it was that easy, I would have already stopped it by now.

Kelson


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't said it was easy, but you have to try, that way you can rewire you'r brain not to think that much


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Kelson i know what your saying man, i was talking to my mom last night and i kept thinking " did i just say that" i dunno it was weird...

and things pertaining to this condition are definietly EASIER SAID THAN DONE, no question.

btw, did that JR WRITER come in yet??? holla at me on IM later if you can.


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

If you keep saying that things are easier said than done you will acomplish nothing. We all know that i'ts all easier said than done but knowing that will lead you nowhere.
Dont't think, act now!


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

It's normal with DP. Just don't start to actually think that someone is controlling you.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

When I'm feeling extremely DP'd... usually in the car... my boyfriend can tell sometimes and he's like are you ok and I hate it cuz then I have to talk and it freaks me out more. This usually happens when he takes an unfamiliar route somewhere. I hate it when people do that, my father used to do it all the time and he didn't know and still doesn't know I have DP so my complaining never stopped him so I'd just sit there and dig my nails into my arm or something to try and distract my mind.

But yeah talking can be very weird, I try not to think about it, but sometimes the fear is just there without even thinking about it.


----------

